# HA!



## fightheheathens (Apr 2, 2007)

a month or so ago i posted that i was having problems developing pan F+, i tried a bunch of things and asked everyone. I used 3 different developers and changed my times and exposure and it never worked. Well i tried some Ilford DDX developer and it worked beautifully. I just thought i would share

:-D


----------



## terri (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on overcoming the situation!    :thumbup: 

I've never used this personally, but there are people who swear by this developer.     Ilford has some great products.   

Get to printing and let's see the pictures!


----------

